# Phillies with no bread?



## Styrkr (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all! I have a situation.

Tomorrow is Philly Cheesesteak night. Not an issue in itself. The problem lies with one of the people who will be partaking. They won't eat wheat or soy on certain days. What should I do for their serving?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2014)

Styrkr said:


> Hello all! I have a situation.
> 
> Tomorrow is Philly Cheesesteak night. Not an issue in itself. The problem lies with one of the people who will be partaking. *They won't eat wheat or soy on certain days.* What should I do for their serving?




Interesting!


Serve it on corn tortillas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2014)

Serve the insides on a plate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Serve the insides on a plate.




Yes.  Or in a little casserole dish, maybe with some corn chips or rice chips on the side.


----------



## Styrkr (Aug 5, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the great replies everyone! I always forget about corn products 

For those of you wondering, she's on one of those "keep your body guessing" diets  It's very hard to plan meals around it.

Again, thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2014)

I keep my body guessing by deciding what I want to eat standing in front of the deli...


----------



## CraigC (Aug 6, 2014)

Boston bib lettuce.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 6, 2014)

If it's for a party type event, I would make lettuce and corn tortillas available and then if they are adults, let them worry about their dietary needs.  I learned that from my mother, a vegetarian that never inflicted her diet on others.  Few even knew she was vegetarian.


----------



## Styrkr (Aug 6, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> If it's for a party type event, I would make lettuce and corn tortillas available and then if they are adults, let them worry about their dietary needs.  I learned that from my mother, a vegetarian that never inflicted her diet on others.  Few even knew she was vegetarian.



The thing is she likes to stay late at work and doesn't get home until at least 7:30. So she doesn't cook on weekdays. Additionally, if I make something she can't eat I'll hear about it all night. I wish she didn't make her diet our problem. But she'll cave soon and find a new fad diet to try for a month before caving again and finding another. It's a cycle


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2014)

As long as you provide options, she will be able to eat a meal within her restrictions.  Beyond that, suggest she bring her own food.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> If it's for a party type event, I would make lettuce and corn tortillas available and then if they are adults, let them worry about their dietary needs.  I learned that from my mother, a vegetarian that never inflicted her diet on others.  Few even knew she was vegetarian.


I recently had five vegetarians over along with meat-eaters. I was able to accommodate everyone's tastes (including the no garlic, no spicy food). It took some thinking, but it worked. I have a lot of food sensitivities--I don't notice them most of the time because I make my own food and don't buy things I can't/shouldn't eat. I don't eat bread very often, so I eat my burgers "bunless." No reason a person can't eat a Philly without bread.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2014)

Styrkr said:


> The thing is she likes to stay late at work and doesn't get home until at least 7:30. So she doesn't cook on weekdays. Additionally, if I make something she can't eat I'll hear about it all night. I wish she didn't make her diet our problem. But she'll cave soon and find a new fad diet to try for a month before caving again and finding another. It's a cycle


Maybe she should do the cooking and meal planning...


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 6, 2014)

If you are hearing about it long after, you might consider "manning up", look her straight in the face and tell her that her dietary needs are her own.   I let my husband know 57 years ago  that I was sorry that he did not like onions, but I was going to use them in my cooking.  If he sees an onion he picks it out and keeps his mouth shut.  I can't remember him scrapping out a plate of food because it had onions in it.  My sensitivity is soy oil.  I can only make sure that Oldvine does not eat something loaded with soy oil.  I can't dictate that the entire household do with out all those products that contain soy oil and there are many.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Maybe she should do the cooking and meal planning...



Yeesh, that's a scary thought! hno: Who knows what the diet of the day would be? All-cabbage diet, anyone?


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 6, 2014)

Styrkr said:


> The thing is she likes to stay late at work and doesn't get home until at least 7:30. So she doesn't cook on weekdays. Additionally, if I make something she can't eat I'll hear about it all night. I wish she didn't make her diet our problem. But she'll cave soon and find a new fad diet to try for a month before caving again and finding another. It's a cycle




Tell her that she's responsible for her own dietary needs.  It sounds like she's setting you up to be her fall guy when her diet doesn't work.

Whatever you do, it's all your fault.  Dont' put up with that kind of abuse.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 6, 2014)

Styrkr said:


> The thing is she likes to stay late at work and doesn't get home until at least 7:30. So she doesn't cook on weekdays. Additionally, if I make something she can't eat I'll hear about it all night. I wish she didn't make her diet our problem. But she'll cave soon and find a new fad diet to try for a month before caving again and finding another. It's a cycle


In that case I'd go ahead with the plan and let her eat or not as she wishes. Her diet _isn't _your problem. It would be a different matter if there was a medical problem but if she's just a faddy eater tough, let her get on with it. She's the one with the bad manners, not you.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2014)

What a PITA ! No wait, pita's have flour.


----------

